# Nude beaches



## legalskier (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting piece on the one at Sandy Hook:
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...eys_only_legal_nude_beach.html#incart_m-rpt-1

_"Our motto here,'' she said, "is get naked or get lost.''

_Ever been to one? Would you go back?


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 27, 2013)

There was a nude lake owned by SUNY Binghamton in the early 80's in Tioga County NY, Empire Lake. A friend of my Brother was living there in one Summer. It was pretty cool, at first I would only take my shorts off to swim, and put them back on after. Soon I just "hung" out nude. It's no big deal, most of the people there weren't much to look at, and I think scantily clad people are more erotic than completely nude anyways. Had to be careful not to lay on your back too long in the sun, ouch! Talk about where the Sun don't shine. I knew people that were living there, they charged 50 cents to get in, and you could stay all Summer. You were supposed to have a SUNY I.D., but they weren't too strict on that. They eventually sold it, it came up on a vote to raise the student activity fee a dollar to keep it, and it was voted down. 

Yeah, I'd go back, if it were still there, I wouldn't be as proud of my nude body these days however.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you ever see pics of the people at nudist camps or beaches?

Old, fat and ugly and most a sausage fest!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

I love the ones in Miami.


----------



## dmc (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah... I've been to the Sandy Hook beach...
And people that want to be nude are people i don't really want to see nude...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Never been to a nude beach. I have unfortunetly been inside a nude retreat type place out by Cortland NY. My friend has a cabin up there and we were riding atv's out in a state park. One of them broke down as far away from the cabin as we could get, but right by a nudist colonie....
We unfortunetly had to walk in to the maintance building. We walked past a big pool that was entirely empty. There were 20-30 people sitting around it. 75% of them were guys. There was not a single one of them that should have been naked... Thankfully the maintance guy wore clothes, and he gave us a ride back to the cabin to pick up a truck and trailer.

Nude places are great, in theory.....

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

How do we get NYC tribeca residents to be nude because that is my dream.


----------



## KenJohnson (Jan 8, 2017)

*Yes !! Lake Empire in the '70's............*



legalskier said:


> Interesting piece on the one at Sandy Hook:
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...eys_only_legal_nude_beach.html#incart_m-rpt-1
> 
> _"Our motto here,'' she said, "is get naked or get lost.''
> ...



I had the Honor of attending SUNY Binghamton in the '70's.......and Lake Empire was THE place to unwind before Final Exams. Yes, it was definitely clothing optional. As previously noted......MOST people should NOT be naked....but fortunately in the '70's there were still a lot of healthy slender sun worshipers. After a few days.....I remembering fantasizing what some of the women would look like in a bathing suit. Probably much better than the way they were flopping around unrestrained.

One day my Marketing Professor, Mr. Whittaker, walked onto the beach with his wife, and teenaged son and daughter. They said Hello, exchanged small talk, then everyone took off all their clothes and enjoyed the lake. It was a really nice, healthy era...and I miss it....        I read later that Mr. Whittaker had been  a dorm director in Newing College in the late '60's. I was a resident advisor  in Bingham Hall 73-75 and had the honor of becoming a Dormitory Director at SUNY Buffalo from '77 to '80. If you remember me or that era (Newing Navy, Bingham Tavern Night, Slam and Jam, Bob Grobbi!!) Please leave a message.


----------

